# The Elk Buck From the Henry Mountains



## wilcum1977 (Dec 10, 2016)

I was wondering if any body knew if the unique deer on the Henries known as the elk buck was harvested yet????


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Shhh.... Mossback might hear you... :behindsofa:


----------



## highdesert (Dec 13, 2016)

For those who are wondering what the elk buck is....he's at 4:08 on this video. At 4 minute and 8 second mark. Shhhhhhh......


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

And people say they wouldn't be interested in a management Henry's permit...! That buck is awesome!

PS: Awesome, relaxing video to watch. Thanks for posting it.


-DallanC


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I've seen pics of him before, but HOLY SMOKES, I never realized he only has three on his left side. I'd take that buck on a regular Henry's tag; with a management tag I'd go scouting just for him!


----------



## highdesert (Dec 13, 2016)

You bet DallanC!!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

whoa.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome video - thanks for sharing!


----------



## highdesert (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks CPAjeff glad you enjoyed it!!


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Cool video. And that Elk buck is really, really interesting.


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

willfish4food said:


> I've seen pics of him before, but HOLY SMOKES, I never realized he only has three on his left side. I'd take that buck on a regular Henry's tag; with a management tag I'd go scouting just for him!


I see 4 on the left

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I think I was wrong. There may only be two points.



Utah Admin. Rule R657-5-46 said:


> (1)(a) For the purposes of this section "management buck" means any buck deer with 3 points or less on at least one antler above and including the first fork in the antler. A point means a projection longer than one inch, measured from its base to its tip. The eye guard is not counted as a point.


I see a one inch+ nub, one freakishly long eye guard and a branched fork. If the officer wants to call that tiny nub an eye guard and the longer point the fork, I still only see three points. But since the long point comes off the pedicle I'd still think it's an eye guard.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Very nice video!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

One has to wander if that is a cross between a deer and an elk. You know how crazy those elk bulls can get and with the loosening of morals everywhere....well you just never know.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a great video. Welcome to the Forum highdesert!


----------



## wilcum1977 (Dec 10, 2016)

high desert,

your the reason I can't sleep at nights, I can't get that buck out of my head.. The saddest part for me is I probably would have a greater chance of hooking up with Jessica Alba, than ever getting a crack at that buck (And Yes my Wife knows I have a crush on Jessica:mrgreen The real pisser is that Mobback, will probably end up getting it. Sorry in advance if I'm letting a cat out of the bag. But your probably one of very few to have seen the buck? If I could get that tag, I would sell my left nut(probably need a hell of a lot more than that.) to hire you to guide me. That's a real awesome buck. I hope that some down to earth blue collar guy gets him before the Mobb back team gets him...


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I've watched the video several times now and that is just one of the coolest bucks I've ever seen. Score be damned- if I had a Henrys tag that buck be dead!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Those are interesting genes on that there buck. >>O
Would shoot him in a second ......


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Very cool buck. I've never seen anything like that.


----------



## highdesert (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone and thanks wyogoob for the welcome. I really apologize to wilcum1977 and did not mean to in any way hijack this thread. In fact, wilcum, you get the henry's tag drawn this next year, trophy tag or management, and we'll go down and kill that buck! We need to get you back to sleeping at nights man!! :grin:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I spent alot of time on the Henry's from 1984 thru 2004,
and I mean 100's of days.
Never saw a set of antlers like that on any deer........Pretty strange:shock:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A friend of mine shot a buck 35 or so years ago up on Gentry Mountain above Hunting Canyon and its antlers looked just like a elks on both sides. They were around 30" tall and 24" wide and had 5 points on each side. It was a interesting set of antlers to say the least


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Cool buck for sure. I gotta be honest though on a regular Henry's tag I'd probably pass on that buck.


----------



## highdesert (Dec 13, 2016)

I agree bullsnot and that's why he's still there.


----------



## wilcum1977 (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks High Desert,

That would be a awesome adventure! You didn't steel the thread you made it better. without your sharing of the video, none of us would have ever seen such a magnificent Grey Ghost.. So Thank you for sharing part of your great outdoor adventures with us crazy, hunting withdrawal fools.:O||:


----------



## highdesert (Dec 13, 2016)

Wilcum your welcome! haha! and I'm serious about the offer. He's an old buck this year so I'm not holding my breath he'll make another winter. But you never know....


----------



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

It's a delk! I'm no biology expert but being that they are in the same family, cervidae, I don't see why they couldn't mate. If a lion and tiger can reproduce (anyone remember Shasta the liger at hoogle zoo), whose to say that an elk and deer can't get it on?!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's a buck that I was hunting a couple years ago that has that same look to it. I had nicknamed the buck "raghorn".
Sorry for the crappy video, I was holding my video camera up to my spotting scope at the time because the buck was about a mile away.






Great footage highdesert!


----------



## highdesert (Dec 13, 2016)

a unique buck for sure ridgetop. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## wilcum1977 (Dec 10, 2016)

I am extremely grateful for the footage that highdesert, and ridgetop have shared of these magnificent animals. Seeing these deer have helped me to realize that I think that I would take character over score any day.-/|\\- I just hope that there will still be a buck or two left with that type of character when I draw. I guess all I can do is just see what happens. Who knows maybe If I make enough B- Day wishes, and every falling star I see maybe I'll get lucky some day:jaw:


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

highdesert said:


> a unique buck for sure ridgetop. Thanks for sharing!


Can I come with you and wilcum? I need an excuse to go back down on that mountain...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'd love to go down there sometime but I'm afraid if I do, I just might not come back.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

berrysblaster said:


> Can I come with you and wilcum? I need an excuse to go back down on that mountain...


Well I have a really good excuse myself. I've got a trail cam cabled to a tree still down there that I accidentally left on my hunt this year. I can't imagine what might be on that camera. Batteries are probably dead now. I should probably go get it. I guess depending on snow I may have to wait until spring.


----------

